# "Car driven by himself"



## Welton

I tried by myself to translate, but I didn't manage it.
Please help me.


----------



## amikama

מכונית הנוסעת מעצמה 

(This actually means "car that goes/rides by itself", because in this case a direct translation from English would sound awkward in Hebrew.)


----------



## Welton

I mean, for example: "Candidate (for city councillor) whose face you saw only once on a giant sticker attached to a car driven by himself."


----------



## amikama

Welton said:


> I mean, for example: "Candidate (for city councillor) whose face you saw only once on a giant sticker attached to a car driven by himself."


You see, context is always important 

Your sentence seems to be incomplete (it has no continuation), but I'll try to translate anyway:
 
מועמד (למועצת העיר), שאת פניו ראית רק פעם אחת בסטיקר ענק המודבק למכונית שהוא נהג בה, ...


----------



## Welton

The sentence is complete, but תודה רבה nevertheless.


----------



## cfu507

amikama said:


> You see, context is always important
> 
> Your sentence seems to be incomplete (it has no continuation), but I'll try to translate anyway:
> 
> מועמד (למועצת העיר), שאת פניו ראית רק פעם אחת בסטיקר ענק המודבק למכונית שהוא נהג בה, ...


 
You could also say: למכונית שבה נהג (it meana the same)


----------



## Welton

Thank you very much!


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> You see, context is always important


 That's true, but there is no context in which "car driven by himself" can mean מכונית הנוסעת מעצמה.  You see, "himself" cannot be used to refer to inanimate objects.  





Welton said:


> The sentence is complete, [...]


 Actually, it's not even a sentence.  It's a phrase consisting of a noun modified by a long adjective clause.


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> You could also say: למכונית שבה נהג (it meana the same)


True. Actually, I think that your version is better than mine


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> That's true, but there is no context in which "car driven by himself" can mean מכונית הנוסעת מעצמה. You see, "himself" cannot be used to refer to inanimate objects.


You're right, of course. I misread "himself" as "itself"


----------

